# Weekly competition 2008-34



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 B' R F2 L' F2 L' B D2 R B U' F' L2 U2 L' B U2 L' D B' U2 F' U2
*2. *U' L' B' L' B' U' B L2 F R' B' U' F D' B' U' B2 U L' D' B' R2 U L B'
*3. *R' F2 R' D2 L2 D R B2 D2 R2 B' R D' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L' U F' D2
*4. *B2 U' B2 D' L' D2 F2 U' F2 L' D2 F' D L2 F' R' F L2 U' L' U R2 U2 F R
*5. *R2 F2 U F L2 D2 L' F U' B2 L' F' L2 D2 B2 R' D' B L F' U L' U2 R2 B

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 D U B2 L2 F' R' U B D B2 F2 D L' (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B D2 U F2 U' F' L' D B2 R' (21f)
*3. *L2 F2 L B2 L D2 B2 L R U2 F U' B L D2 R F2 R2 D' B' U' (21f)
*4. *D' L2 R2 D R2 U B2 U R2 U F D U2 B2 L' B L R' F2 U' B' (21f)
*5. *D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U F' L' B R F2 D U2 R' D R D' (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw F2 L U' L Fw D B2 U2 L' B Uw' L2 R2 F D2 U' L D2 Uw L2 Rw R2 F2 D Uw' U2 L D' R2 B U B2 Fw' F2 Uw U2 B' Fw Uw'
*2. *R B' Uw' R' D' Rw Uw Fw R' F' Rw' U2 B2 Fw' Uw L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 F2 Rw B Uw2 B F L' Rw2 R2 B' D' U L2 U' Rw2 B Fw2 F2 D Uw' U
*3. *Rw Uw' U' Rw2 D Uw' U L2 Rw' U' Rw2 R2 B' Fw' Uw' R' Uw' R B Rw2 Fw L' Rw' R2 B' F' Uw2 F L B2 F D L' Rw' R' Uw' Fw F' D2 Uw'
*4. *R' D L' Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 B Fw2 F D' Rw Uw2 L Rw R Fw' Uw2 R D2 Fw2 Rw R Uw B2 L' Rw D2 Uw' F2 D' B2 Fw' F L R D' Uw' L' Fw2
*5. *L Rw2 R Uw' L' Rw2 R U' F' R2 Fw2 Rw' U' Fw' L2 D B' Fw L2 Rw2 R' B Uw B' L R B R2 D' B' F2 D U2 Rw' R' Fw' L Rw' F' D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Dw' L B F Uw' U R D' Dw' Bw D' Dw Uw B Lw' Bw' L' R Dw2 Uw B2 L' B' Bw Rw' U' B' Dw' Uw Lw' Dw Rw D' Rw2 R B2 Bw2 Fw' D Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' U Bw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Bw Rw F2 Uw2 L Rw Fw2 Uw'
*2. *B' Lw' Uw L Uw' R' B' Bw F' Lw' U2 B' Fw Uw' R2 F L' D Uw2 Lw2 F' D' Dw' U L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw Uw U2 Bw Lw R' Uw U2 Rw' Bw' Rw F2 Dw L' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 D' R' Bw' Fw2 L2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Dw2 B D Uw U
*3. *Bw2 F' Uw2 F Uw' U' L' Lw Rw' R' Dw Fw2 L Uw U' B2 Bw' U' Bw D' Dw Uw U2 L2 Rw D' Dw2 Uw U2 F Rw2 R Fw2 Dw' B' D Lw' R' B' Rw' B Bw' Fw' F D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw D L U2 L2 Rw Fw L2 Lw2 Fw' D2 U2
*4. *Lw Uw Fw Dw U2 Lw R' Dw' B' Rw2 B' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 B' Fw Dw' F Lw' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw' L Rw2 U R B L2 Rw' Dw2 L D Lw2 Rw' R Uw B Bw' L R2 Bw Lw' D U' F2 Uw2 Rw' D Dw' U2 L2 Bw2 Rw2 D Dw2 U2 B2 Bw'
*5. *D' Uw U' Fw2 D' Dw' Uw' U2 B' Bw' Fw' F' D' Dw Fw' F' Dw2 B' D L U2 L' D2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw R' F Dw2 Bw' Fw2 F L Lw' Rw Bw D2 Dw Uw2 Lw Rw' B' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' B' L Lw2 Dw B F' Lw' R D2 Dw' Uw' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' B' F L' 2L' 3R 2R 2U2 L' 2R B 2D U' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F R' 3F2 2L2 B' 2B2 2L2 3U B2 2B2 3F 2F' 2R2 U' 3F 2F 2L2 2R 3F D2 2L2 2R' B F' 2U2 2B' 2F' L2 2R' 2D2 U' F U' B 2B2 3F2 2F' F 3R 2B' 3F' 2R 3U B D2 2B' 2F' F D2 L2 3R' U' 2L' 3U2 2U 3R' R' 2U' R' 2U2 3R' 2R2 3F2 2F2
*2. *2R R 2B' 2F2 2D2 3F 3R' 2D2 2U' L 3R2 2R2 3U2 2F L2 3R 2R R 2B' L 3F2 2U L' B' 2F 3U L 2F 3R R' 2D 3U 2L' U' 3F 2F' 2L2 2R 3F' F L R2 3F2 F 3R2 3F' 2F F L' 2L2 3U B2 F 2L 2R 3U 3R2 B2 3F' F 3U' L' 2L' 2R' 3U' R' D 2L2 B' 2B2 2F2 2D' 2B2 3F2 2F F2 2R2 2F2 L 2B2
*3. *D L' 2R D F' U' B' D 2D U 2L2 D 2D2 3U2 2L' 2B' D 2U' 2F 2L 3R 2D2 2U' 2L' 2B2 F' 2D' 2L' R' 2D 2U' 2B 2F D' 2D 2U2 U2 3F' 2U' 2B 2F2 L' 2D 3U 2U U 3R2 2R R' 3F2 F 3U B' 3F2 L' 3F 2D2 3U2 2U U 2B2 2D2 2U' R2 B 2F D 3U B2 2B 3F2 L 2L 2B2 3R2 2D2 2U2 B2 2R' 3U2
*4. *2B R2 2U' L' 3F 2U U 3R' D 2D 3U2 2U2 2L2 2D2 B 2B2 2L 3R2 2U L2 3R' D2 B2 2B' 2F' 2L' D' 2U 2R 3F2 2U B2 2B 3F' 3U' L2 3U F2 U2 2R' D' 3R2 3U2 2U' L' 2F' U2 2L2 3R 2R 3F2 L 3U2 2U 2L2 F2 D' U' 3R' 2F 3R2 U' 2L' 2F' L' 3R2 2F2 2D' 2F2 D' U2 B' 2B' 2D 2B' 2R 2D F2 D2 3R2
*5. *2B 3F' 2D' 2L 2U' 2B2 2L2 D U 3F2 2D2 L' 2L' 3R2 R 3F2 D2 2D 3F D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 R2 2F2 2D2 3R 2R' 3F2 2U2 L' D 2D2 U2 2B' 2U' 2R 2D' R' 2U' 2F' F' 2U' L' 2L' R' 2D' 3U' B' 2B 3F2 2F' 2L' 3R2 2U2 L2 2F2 3R' R2 D 2B' 3R 2R F L 2F' 2L R' B 2F D R' 3F' L' 3R' 2R2 R2 D' 2D2 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' F 3L' 2R2 D' 3D' B' 3U 3F' L 3L 2R2 2D B2 2B' 3F 3D2 F 2L2 D L' R2 2B 2R2 3U2 2R 2D' 3R' 2F2 D' 3D' R' 2D2 3B 2D 2U 3R' 2R' 2D 3F2 2F2 3D' F2 L 3F' 2L 3U2 B 2L' F2 3R D2 2D2 3F 3L2 D B 2B' 3F' 2R' 2F 2L' 3D' 3F 3R2 2R' B D2 2B2 3B 2F' 2U 3F 3D2 F 2L2 2R' 3D' 3U' U2 3F' F2 3U' L2 2R2 3F 3R2 3B2 3F' F' 3U' 3B' 3F 2F F' L' B2 3R' 3D2 2L2
*2. *3B2 3D 2U2 B2 3D2 3R2 2D2 L B' 2B 3B 3L2 3D U' F2 2R 2D' 2R2 2B' 3U2 2B' 3F2 D 3U2 U' B 3U' 3R' R2 3U2 3L' D2 3U2 2U' 2R' 3B2 2L' U2 2B' 2U' 2B' 2L 2R2 2D2 B2 2B' 3B U B2 F2 D' 2B 2F2 F' 3D 3U2 2U' U R2 D2 3U 2R 2F' F' D' R F' U' R D 2D2 U' 2B' 3B' 2F U2 3L' D' 3D 3L2 2R' 3D 3U 3F L 2L' 2R B' 2B L2 2L2 3L 3R' 2R R 2U2 2L 3U2 F' 2R
*3. *L' 3R' 2D' R2 3F D' 2B 2D2 U2 3B' 2L2 3R D R B' 3F 3R' 2F' D 2U 2L' 3R 2R' F' D 3D' 2U2 B' F L' 3U2 2R' B2 3F 2F' D2 2B2 3F L' 3L 3D' 3R D 3D 3U 2U' U F' 3D2 2U2 3L D' 3U 2R 3U U2 B2 3R 2D2 F2 2L' 3U' 2B2 3B' D 3D2 U' B' 2B' U' 3F' 2L 2R D 3D2 2L2 3R' B 2B2 F2 2U' L' 2B 3F2 3U L2 D2 2R 2B2 3R' B' L' F' 2L' 2R' R 2F 2U U' R2
*4. *3B 3R' R2 3U2 2U' 2B' 3B' D' 2U2 3F2 L2 F2 3D2 2F' R F' D' L2 3L' R' 2U L 3R 2B' 3L' 2B 2F F 2L' 2R2 2U L' 2D 3R 3U' 2U2 2B' 3R' 2R' 3F 3L2 2F' L2 2F 2D' R' B2 2F' F' 3L F' 3U' 2L D2 3U' 3F' 2R2 B 2F D2 2R' 2B2 2U B2 3B 3D U2 2F2 2R 3D F' L2 3L2 2R 3U' 2R2 D' U2 2L2 3R B 2B 3F' 2U2 U 2B 3B' D' B D2 3D 3U2 2U2 2L' 2R 2B' 3L2 2U L' R2
*5. *2L 3L' R2 3U 3R2 3D2 2U B' 3F2 F' 2L2 B' 3B' 3F F L2 3R 3B 2L' D' 3D2 3L' 2B 3D 2B' 3U 2B 2F' F2 3D2 F 2L' 3R2 3U 2U2 L2 D2 2D' 3B' 3F' 3R2 2D' 3F' 2F U2 3R2 D 2L 3U2 F2 2L2 R D' 2B L 3L D' 2L2 3L' 2R2 R2 3F' 2F U2 3F' 2U 2R' 2U 3F' 2F' D B' U' 3R2 3U' B 2R2 2D2 2U2 3L2 3R2 2R' R U2 B2 D2 3F2 L 3L 3R' R' D2 B 3B' 3D' 3L' 3R R U' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' B2 R2 U F' U R D2 L' U L D L2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F' D2 R' F' R' F
*2. *D' B U2 B' U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L' D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D' R' F2
*3. *D' L' B' R2 F' D' B' R2 B' R2 F2 D L D' F R U F' R' F' L B U B2 D

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 F U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' D' R F' L2 B L2 D' L R' F' (21f)
*2. *U2 L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D R' U2 L2 B' F' U F2 D' F2 (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 U L2 U L' F' D2 B2 L' F L D L U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U Fw' D2 F' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 D U B' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L U B Fw' F D2 Uw2 B Fw F' U' L2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F' D2 Uw U' F Rw R Fw' L R'
*2. *Rw' R F L' R2 Uw2 B Rw Uw2 B' Uw U' Fw Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F' L Rw' R2 F' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F2 U L Rw2 D' Rw' D2 B F2 L2 D2
*3. *Uw2 Rw' U' B2 F Rw B' Fw F2 Uw2 U' R' F Rw2 R B' F' R2 D2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F R' Uw2 U F U2 R D2 Uw2 U' Fw L2 Rw2 R' U' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Dw F2 L Bw' F L' B' Dw2 Uw2 U B2 F' D Bw' Fw' Rw' R' Fw' Dw' Bw2 Dw L2 Fw F' Uw' Bw' L R2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw F U' B2 Bw R' B D2 B Fw D Uw' Lw B' L' Lw2 Rw R U B' Bw2 Fw' Lw' B2 Fw2 F2
*2. *Rw' D2 Lw' Rw R' Uw U' Rw' Fw' L2 Dw2 F' Lw2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' U' F' Dw' Uw R2 D Lw Rw2 Fw2 Lw Rw' R' B' Bw' Dw U' L2 Lw2 R' B2 Bw2 L2 B Bw F' U L' U Lw2 D2 Dw' U Fw2 U2 Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw
*3. *Uw' L' Bw' F R Uw2 R' Fw2 D' Dw' Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw R F' Uw R2 Dw U' R2 U2 F' U L2 D2 Fw L' Lw Rw R Dw2 Lw' Rw Dw L D' B2 Rw2 F' L' Bw D2 Uw2 Lw' R' U2 L2 R D Uw2 U2 F Lw' Dw2 U2 Lw Bw L U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2F 3R2 2R2 2D' B2 2R' R2 B' R' 2B' 3F' 2F 2D2 F' 2U 2B 3F F 2U 2B' 2U' 2B' 2L' B R' 2D2 3U2 2U' L' D' 3U' L' 2B2 L' B' 2D 3U F' 2R R F' 3R D2 2B 3F' R2 D2 2D2 2R' 2F R2 F L2 B 2B 2F2 D2 2F 2D' L2 3F2 L' R 2U' R 2F' 2R 3F' 2U' L' 2L2 3U2 U2 2L2 B 2B2 3F' F 2L' 2R
*2. *2F 2R2 B2 2B F2 D2 2L' 2R2 2U' B' 2B 3F' D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 2L F' 3U' B' 3U' 2U' 3R2 2R' R D' 2D' 3U' U 3F2 F' 2D2 3U 3F2 2L 2R2 3F2 R B 2R2 3F 2L 3R2 R2 2B 3R 2U 3F L 2F2 U' L2 2L B2 F' L' R2 2D2 3U 2U' 3F2 2L U L' R 2D2 U 3F' F' U' B2 U2 2L' 3U' 2L 3R D 3U2 2U2
*3. *3R 3F 2F2 F' 3R' 2B L 2D' R2 2U' B2 2D2 B' D 2L2 2D U 2F2 R 2B 3F2 2D' 2R' R 2D2 L D 2D 3U2 2U' U2 2R 3U2 2U2 F 3R2 U L' 2L2 3R' B 2B' 2F F U' 2L 2R2 2B 3F2 L' 3U' B2 2B 2F2 3U 2F 2U2 R F U 2R2 D 2F2 2L R' U2 L2 2L' 2R' R 2D' R' F L2 B' 3R2 D' 2U' U' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2L 2R' 2B2 3B' 2F2 2L' 2B2 L2 2L' 3L' F2 2U2 L2 3F' U 2L2 D' 3U2 2U2 3B2 F2 U' 3R2 R2 3F F D' R' 2D 3U U2 L' 2R2 3U2 2F' D R' 2U F2 2D 2R B2 F' 3U R' 3U2 2U2 L' 2L 2R' F' L2 3U2 2U' B2 2B' 3B' 2D 3D 3B' 3D 3U2 L F2 2D 3D2 3U L' R2 D' 3D' 3U2 U' 2L 3L' 2R R' B' 3B 3F' 2F F2 R2 B' 2B2 F D' 2L' B' 2B2 3B' 3F 2F2 F 2L2 2D2 3D2 3R' 3U U2
*2. *2R' D' L2 3L2 F 3U B 2R2 D 2R B2 2B' 3F' F' 3L' D 3D2 F' 3D 3L F' 2U' 3B F2 R F 2L2 3R' U' 3R2 D 2D2 3U2 B2 3R' 3D2 2U2 U2 3B' 2U2 2B 3B 3U' 2F' 2D2 3D 2U B 3U' 2U2 B' 3L2 R B2 3L' D 3D L' 2B 3B2 2U2 B2 2B2 3B2 3F' 3D2 B' 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 3R' 2D2 L 3R' 2D2 3D 2R' 3U2 3B' 2D2 U F 2R' D B' 3L 2D2 R2 F 2D2 3D 3U2 U' 2R2 2D' 3U2 3R' 3F F'
*3. *2R' 3D 2L 2F' 2L R B L' B2 D' 2D 2U' 3B' 2R2 3D' 2U' 2B 3B' 3L' D 3F2 2L 2F' L 2D' 3U 3F2 3R 2R U R' 3B2 3U2 L' B' 3U L 3F 3U2 3L' 2F R' 3U 2U2 2L R' D2 2D' 3D 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F F D' 2R' R 3U U 2L 2R' 2B2 2L' 2R2 3D 2U2 3R 2R' D' 3F' L' 3L' 3U 3B' 2F 2R R D 2B 2L' B' 2F 3D' 3R2 R2 2B2 3F' 3R' 2R2 3F D2 3R2 2U2 2B 3F 2F2 2D2 L2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 B F D R B D2 R' U F2 D' F' (20f)
*2. *L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D F L D R U2 L2 F U L2 (21f)
*3. *L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 U2 R F' U' F2 U L' R' B F' U' R' (21f)
*4. *B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L' B D' U2 L' F' L' R D2 L2 D (21f)
*5. *D2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 B' U' L' B2 F D L2 B2 D2 R2 (20f)
*6. *B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' B2 L D2 L' B R2 U F D2 B' (21f)
*7. *R2 D2 U2 B D2 F R2 U2 R' F2 D F2 U F R D' U2 L' B U2 (20f)
*8. *U' L2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L U F2 U F' L U' F' (21f)
*9. *B2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' L D2 U2 F' D' B2 R2 F2 R' U (21f)
*10. *R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D U2 F' D' U B' R' F' L' D B2 R' D2 (20f)
*11. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B F' L D R D2 B2 F U' R2 U2 (21f)
*12. *R D2 L D2 R2 U2 L B2 R' B2 L2 F L2 R2 F' R' B D F' U R2 (21f)
*13. *D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R' D B' F' D R2 B' L2 B' F' R' (21f)
*14. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 L B2 R D' B2 U' F' (21f)
*15. *R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B L' B' F' L2 B' R' B' D U' L' (21f)
*16. *L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R D2 F2 D B L' R F R2 D2 B' R2 D B' (21f)
*17. *U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R B2 F' D B' U2 R' D' L B R2 (21f)
*18. *B2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R B U2 B R2 F' L B D F2 R' (21f)
*19. *L' U2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L U F' R2 U R D' F' R' U2 B' R (21f)
*20. *L' B2 F2 L R2 F2 R B2 U2 F' D' B' U2 R F D2 R2 D' U2 L' U (21f)
*21. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D' U' F2 L2 R F2 D L2 F U B L' B' (21f)
*22. *L2 U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 R' F R D B' U F2 R U2 R2 D R' (21f)
*23. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F L R' U F' R2 D' R' B2 U' (21f)
*24. *L B2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L U2 R' B' F2 L2 U' B L D R B2 F (21f)
*25. *R B2 L' F2 R F2 L' D2 F2 R' U R2 B2 L R' D' F' U2 R B' F2 (21f)
*26. *L F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' U L' B2 U B2 R D' B' U L' (21f)
*27. *B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D U R' F' D L' R2 F2 D' F2 R' F' (20f)
*28. *B2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R U B' F2 L2 U B L' D B' F' (21f)
*29. *D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R B' R2 B' R' B2 L' D L D2 U' (21f)
*30. *U2 R2 F2 R D2 L B2 F2 R B2 D' B D2 R2 F D' B' R2 D' F (20f)
*31. *L2 B2 F2 D2 L B2 L' B2 U B F U' L' F D' U L2 B2 U (19f)
*32. *U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 R F' U' F2 L' U F R2 D' L' F' (20f)
*33. *F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L B D' U B2 D2 R2 B' L B2 R (21f)
*34. *R2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L B D2 U2 L2 R' D B R2 U2 B D (21f)
*35. *B2 U B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 L' F2 R B2 U L2 F' R' F2 (21f)
*36. *L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B R' D U B' U F2 R F R2 (21f)
*37. *F2 D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B' U2 R' D U L' F2 U B' U2 (21f)
*38. *R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 R B' L' R2 F D B2 L2 F2 L2 (21f)
*39. *D2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R D2 R' B2 R2 D B2 F D B' F' L2 R U2 R (21f)
*40. *B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 U' F' U2 B' D2 R B' U B2 L U2 (21f)
*41. *L' D2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R B' D' B' L U2 R B U' F (21f)
*42. *D U' F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' B' R U' F R D2 L R' F2 U2 (21f)
*43. *D' L2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R B2 R' U B' U L B D (21f)
*44. *R2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' R2 U R F' L U2 L D U R2 (21f)
*45. *D2 L B2 L D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' B' R' D' B2 U2 L' D2 R' B D' U2 (21f)
*46. *L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F D' R' B' D2 F2 L D2 (21f)
*47. *R F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R F R U2 L B2 U2 L2 F D' (19f)
*48. *B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L D2 R B2 F2 L U' B2 F' D2 L' F2 D' B' R D2 (21f)
*49. *L2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L U B2 L R2 B R D (21f)
*50. *D B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B R' U' F2 D' L' U' B R B2 F D2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' L2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' L F2 R' U L' B2 F U2 F' (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 F R2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B L2 F R' (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 R U2 L2 U2 B U2 F U R2 D L' (21f)
*4. *B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U2 R' U B D B2 R' F2 R' F R U2 (20f)
*5. *U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' B U2 R' F L' B R F U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B L2 D' L F' L' R2 D2 R2 (21f)
*2. *L2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 R' B L2 D U' L U F (20f)
*3. *L' F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' F D B2 D B2 F' U L2 R2 (21f)
*4. *B2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 D L' B U' R2 F2 R F R2 (19f)
*5. *L2 F2 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 U B2 F U R2 B D' L' B D (19f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R' F2 R2 D2 F U2 F' R F2 U L2 R2 (19f)
*2. *R2 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 R U R' B D2 U F D' R' (21f)
*3. *R B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 L' B2 U' R B2 F R D2 R F' U2 F (21f)
*4. *R' F2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F2 L F' U F D' B U2 F2 L' R2 U2 (21f)
*5. *D F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B R2 D' R' F (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B' U' B2 R D' R' U2 F U B (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *D' Fw' F2 Rw' B F D' Rw' Fw' F D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U' L R F Uw B2 Fw2 F' L Rw2 D2 Fw' D U' F2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw L' B' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D' F L2 D2 R' F2 L2 D' R B' U2 B' U2 F L' F2 R F D F R D2 F2 R B
*3. *U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 L F' L B2 U2 L2 B2 F' U' R' B (20f)
*4. *B2 L2 B' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw U2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 F2 D' Uw2 B D B' Uw2 L' Rw' R Fw2 R2 U' B2 Uw B' F' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D2 U' L F' Uw R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 F U' F L' D L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U B U F R' U2 B2 L U F2 L' F R2 D'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U F' R' D L2 D' F2 (21f)
*4. *U' F' Rw2 D' U2 L D' Rw' B2 Fw2 D L Rw' D U L2 Rw R' U R2 B2 L Uw2 U2 R2 Fw' R' D' Rw R2 U B2 F2 Rw R' D' U' L2 Uw' U
*5. *D2 Uw2 Fw L' Dw' L2 Bw Lw' F' Uw F2 D B Lw R' Bw Rw2 Dw L2 Dw2 B' Dw' Lw' R2 U R2 Uw2 B' Fw' F Dw L Lw' D B2 Dw' Bw D' Dw' Uw Lw Rw' R D' L' B' L' Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw F Dw B2 Bw' U' L2 Rw' R2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 L2 B' D2 F D' L B R D B' U B' D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D F' D' L'
*3. *L U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 B U F U F2 U R' D B2 R F2 R2 (21f)
*4. *Rw F U' F2 L2 D2 Uw U L' Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 F L U' R' F2 Uw' B' L' Rw B2 L' R' D Uw U2 L D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw R2 F' L' Fw2 U B
*5. *L2 Rw R' B' L2 B L Uw Bw2 D' Dw U' F2 Lw B2 Bw Fw2 F' Uw Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 L Bw Rw2 Fw Uw U' B' Fw2 R2 B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw Lw' U Bw' L' Rw R2 B2 Fw D2 Dw' Uw U' L Rw' Bw2 Rw Bw' R Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw
*6. *L' 2L R2 U 2F D2 B' 2U2 2B 3F' 2F' L B2 2B' 2F2 2D2 3R' D 3U2 3R 2B 2F' 2R2 2F2 D' L2 2U2 2R 3F2 3R 2R2 F2 2U' U' B2 U' F 2L 3R' 2R' R D' 2U 2L R B' 2B' 3F D 3F 2F' U2 2L' 3R' 2B R 2F2 F' 2D2 2U F D' 2U R' 3U' 2L 2D 2R' 3U' 2U2 R2 B 2D' R2 2B' 2F F 3U U2 2R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *B2 D' R' F D' F' D' B R2 B' U2 F' L D' F R2 U2 B' L2 F D' B2 L2 F L'
*3. *U2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' D' L' B R D U2 L' (20f)
*4. *L D2 B' Fw F' D2 B Uw L2 R F R B' Fw F' U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw R2 F2 R B2 F2 Uw L B2 L' R Uw2 U2 R F L Rw2 R U L2 R'
*5. *F2 D Uw2 Lw Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Fw' L2 R2 Uw Fw L2 Rw' U' B' Bw Fw2 L2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw U L' Rw U' F2 R Bw Fw2 F Dw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw L D' U' Rw R' Uw2 Rw Dw2 Bw2 Fw' F' D U' Fw' R2 B' Lw' Rw2 Dw L
*6. *D2 3U' U2 2L 3R2 2D2 3U 3F' 3U L' 2F' D2 2D 3U' 2U U2 L D' 2D2 3U2 2U' R2 3U' 2B2 3F F' 3U2 U' 2L2 B 2D2 3R2 2B' 3F 3U' 3R D2 2U2 U' 2R D' L R' 2B2 2F2 3U 2R 2B2 D B' F2 L2 2F R 2F2 D 2D' 2L' R' 3U' U2 2L2 3R2 D 2L2 2F2 F' 3R2 3F2 3U2 2U' L' 3R 2B 3F 2F' 2U U2 2B2 2F
*7. *B2 3F2 F' 3D 3B2 3D U2 2B 2R 2F' 3R F' D2 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U2 U' B' 3L' 3F2 3D U' 2F U' 2L' 2F' U L2 2R' 3B2 3D' F' 2L' 2B' 3B2 D2 2U' U' B F 3R2 2D2 2B 2U2 F' 3R2 2F' U2 2F2 F' 3U2 3F' 2D' 3F L 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' U' 2B L' U' 2L 3U 2L2 2R B 2B' 3F L' 2D 3L' D2 2U' 2L2 3U' 3L' D2 3F2 3D2 2L2 2B 3B2 F 2D' 3U' 2U 3L2 3R 2R R' 2D' 3B2 R 3F 3R2 3F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. * r u R B L' R L B' U R L' R' L' R U R' U R L B' R' U L R U 
*2. * r' R' U' R' B' R B' R B U' B R U' R L R L' B' R' B L' B' R L' R 
*3. * l b' u U R' B L R' U' B R' L' R U R' L' B U' R' L R' U' L U B' 
*4. * l r b' U' L R L R' B R' U' R L' R B R L B' R L' R L B U L' 
*5. * l r' b u B' L B L' U R' L U B' U' B U R' L R' L U' R L B U' 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,-1) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (6,5) (6,0) (-3,4) (-3,4) (-2,5) (3,2) (-2,2) (0,4) (-4,0)
*2. * (3,6) (-3,6) (-3,1) (-4,5) (6,0) (-2,2) (5,0) (3,4) (0,5) (6,4) (-3,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (3,1) (-1,5) 
*3. * (0,2) (1,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,0) (2,2) (-5,0) (4,1) (0,2)
*4. * (1,6) (2,0) (0,3) (1,2) (-3,2) (6,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (2,2) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (-4,5) (3,3) 
*5. * (0,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (6,2) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (1,4) (6,4) (6,0) (1,2) (4,0) (1,0) (3,4) (0,2)


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2008)

lol it appears as though i am first again! and once again, it is very late and i should go to bed.

*clock:* (8.61), 11.31, 9.49, 10.25, (11.56)
avg: *10.35*
comment: *WTF?!?!* and i got it on video too!! ill post a link once i get it uploaded. and the 8.61 was non-lucky, only one skipped clock!!! wow. just wow. and i messed up a little on the third and fifth ones too. got 8.67, 11.41, 8.69, 10.66, 10.08-> 9.81 avg on the retry...

*4x4:* 1:20.74 (O), 1:32.18 (P), 1:25.58, 1:31.62 (P), 1:29.90 (OP)
*avg:* 1:29.03
*comment:* just bought a new ES from a friend last night and wow!! what a difference! no warmup either!

*2x2:* (7.12), 5.95, 5.51, (5.40), 5.59
*avg:* 5.68
*comment:* ugh. just ugh. the first one threw off the rest of the average, because i was angry. no warmup, just trying to get this done tonight before i leave tomorrow.



*3X3 OH:* 66.50, 63.39, 65.84, (68.59), (55.38)
*avg:*65.24
*comment:*wow i am bad. at least i am consistantly bad though...

*magic:* 2.49, 2.46, (2.89), 2.53, (2.43)
*avg:* 2.49
*comment:* just got it today from target. its ok, it doesnt do the last flip very well. picking it up sucks, i could be sub-2 on a soft surface.

*megaminx:* 4:21.36, 4:32.77, 4:33.35, (4:55.00), (4:16.51)
*avg:* 4:29.16
*comment:* LL takes me forever, i only use sune and antisune for CO, t-perm for EP, and a cw and ccw 3-cycle for CP. my minx gets looser as i solve it, so i tightened it in between the 4th and 5th solves, you can see the difference. its still a very smooth puzzle though.

*FMC:* *39 moves*.
my first ever official fmc. I found three 39 move solutions. take your pick lol:
2x2x2: D2 B' (2)
2x2x3: F2 U F U2 F' U (8)
F2L: R' F R D R' D' F R2 F2 U F U' (20)
OLL: z' y' R U2 R2' F R F'R U2 R' (29)
PLL: U' F2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 B2 (39)
this was my first solution. only 10-12 minutes i think.

2x2x2: D2 B' (2)
2x2x3: F2 U F U2 F' U (8)
F2L: R' F R D R' D' F R2 F' R F R' F' (21)
COLL:z' y2 R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (30)
PLL: y B2 U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2 (39)

that one had some potential but i couldn't find a cancellation that actually ended up resulting in less moves.

2X2X2: D2 B' (2)
2X2X3: F2 U F U2 F' U (8)
F2LB: F R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R' D R' D' (19)
OLL: z' y' R U B' U' R' U R B R' (28)
PLL: U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R (39)
i also had an 18 move f2l similar to this one, but the LL was ugly.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 20, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3x3: (14.92), 12.68, 12.57, 12.77, (11.41) = 12.67 avg 
Comment: WOW YEAH! great weekly comp for 3x3! I even kept going and got a 13.57 avg of 12 with this 

3x3x3OH: (30.98), (24.66), 27.04, 28.86, 25.80 = 27.23 avg 
Comment: Not bad, Im happy with this 

3x3x3Feet: (2:50.67), (1:45.60), 1:58.38, 1:55.06, 1:57.15 = 1:56.86 avg
Comment: Not great..  Really messed up on that 2:50 *sigh* 

3x3x3FMC: 37 moves
Solution:
2x2x2: D2 B' (2)
2x2x3: U F2 R' F2 R2 (7)
F2L: U' F' U F' U2 F' U' F2 (15)
OLL: RUR' (y) R' F R U' R' F' (24) 
PLL: R2 U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 (37)
Comment: Oh wow... the start of this FMC was Great! and so many different possibilites! and in the last 5 minutes i found a 15 move f2l but then ran out of time noo!! I tried the WHOLE time to find a nice ending or PLL skip to get a sub 30 solution but i JUST COULDNT DO IT!  oh well... 


2x2x2BLD: 26.58, 33.80, 23.49 = 23.49 
Comment: Just average.

3x3x3BLD: 1:37.98, DNF, DNF = 1:37.98
Comment: Horrible... just horrible.. im a failure... i just gave up while solving on the last solve cause i forgot corner memo instantly... 

3x3x3MultiBLD: 4/4 cubes 18:56.49 = 4 points
Comment: Just did this now since this weeks Comp is ending and i totally forgot about MultiBLD. im actually kind happy with this I TOTALLY rushed memo hoping for some AMAZING amount and as SOON as i started solving I thought... wow this was a BAD idea cause i almost already forgot ALL of my memo. So there were many pauses including 2-3 REALLY long HUGE pauses for at least 2 minutes each or 3 so im pretty happy still getting them all solved at the end and still sub 20 even with ALL those long pauses and Mistakes 

4x4x4BLD: DNF(19:56.09), 13:45.43, 13:18.13 = 13:18.13
Comment: Yeah! I finally finished that final attempt and im happy i did because i got a new pb!  i really wish i had a better cube and this could maybe be sub 11 or sub 10 sometimes soon yeah! 2 succesful solves and both sub 14!  im happy cause it shows im improving yeah! 

3x3x3Match: DNS, DNS, DNS
Comment: Someday ill do this.... SOMEDAY 

4x4x4: 1:18.75OP, (1:25.79OP), 1:13.97P, (1:10.13P), 1:15.57P = 1:16.10 avg 
Comment: I officially claim the title of WORST 4X4 CUBE EVER XD lol srsly this cube is horrible and locks up no joke EVERY TURN xD i really think if i at least just had a DECENT CUBE i average sub 60 no problem. I mean just look at my worst solve of this average.. My best 5x5 solve of weekly comp was faster than it! XD

5x5x5: 1:40.28, (1:25.71), (1:43.79), 1:42.40, 1:42.77 = 1:41.82 avg
Comment: are u kidding me? This was horrible other than that 1:25 just a whole bunch of AVERAGE SOLVES.... WTF 

7x7x7: (8:15.14), 7:22.01, 7:09.21, 7:16.16, (6:46.26) = 7:15.79 avg
Comment: Done at 4:30 am and i was half asleep and VERY tired so no wonder i got those times  it was fun though still 

Clock: (10.99), 11.29, (18.85), 11.99, 11.57 = 11.62 avg 
Comment: Just normal type average for me. The 18 was just a TOTAL messup and my clock was being gay  

Megaminx: (1:42.66), (2:22.21), 1:46.75, 2:00.14, 1:58.82 = 1:55.24 avg
Comment: Bad...

Pyraminx: 11.15, (6.36), 8.57, 9.00, (15.47) = 9.57 avg 
Comment: Wow that sucked.....................

Square-1: 47.70, 53.09, 47.59, (33.05), 36.73 = 44.01 avg 
Comment: DAMN, those first two solves were BOTH +2's. even if not though this still wasnt a good average at all. Only last 2 solves were good really and then that was it


----------



## sgowal (Aug 20, 2008)

Sven Gowal

*3x3*
Times: 19.16 (17.00) 18.31 (19.44) 19.31
Avg: 18.93 seconds -> Very good for solves without warm-up


----------



## Karthik (Aug 20, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
After a real long time.
*3x3: *19.19, 15.79, 16.51, 20.11, 19.60 = *18.43*
*3x3OH: *35.82, 42.45, 38.48, 37.68, 42.42 = *39.53*


----------



## alexc (Aug 20, 2008)

*2:* 6.44 (5.65) (7.83) 7.18 6.18 = 6.60
This was sooo bad.

*3:* 16.43 (13.59) 17.80 17.06 (49.58) = 17.10
Last one was a POP. So terrible...

*4:* 1:19.31 (1:30.50) 1:18.13 (1:07.86) 1:25.00 = 1:20.81
Horrid...

*5:* (2:40.41) 2:57.97 2:58.18 (3:11.40) 2:40.91 = 2:52.35
Bad.

*7:* 8:36.65 8:48.11 8:21.33 (7:59.58) (8:59.11) = 8:35.36
Wow, I haven't practiced 7x7 at all since last week and somehow I got sub 8 and I averaged more than a minute faster! 

*3oh:* (29.65) 34.11 (DNF) 30.56 35.65 = 33.44
Total failure with a POP and three times over 30.

*2bld:* 31.81 27.41 26.77 = 26.77
Good. No DNF's and sub 30.

*3bld:* 1:13.34 DNF DNF = 1:13.34
All had parity, all had multiple edge cycles, all had misoriented corners and edges. These were terrible scrambles.

*4bld:* 9:00.29 DNS DNS = 9:00.29
Tried wings commutators instead of r2. Too tired to finish.

*5bld:* DNF DNS DNS = DNF
*sigh* Too tired to finish.

*multibld:* 2/2 in 5:06.68
Yay! Used freestyle corners and edges on this, and I succeeded on both cubes! Not bad on the time either, 2:33 a cube. 

*234:* 1:44.93

*2345:* 4:24.61


----------



## MistArts (Aug 20, 2008)

*2:* (7.76), 7.25, (5.46), 6.60, 6.91 = 6.92
BAD...

*3:*

*4:*

*234:*

*Clock:* 32.91, (40.55), (26.67), 33.80, 29.99 = 32.23
First average with real clock.

*2BLD:*

*Pyraminx:* 25.50, (14.42), (1:09.04), 30.32, 36.06 = 30.63
Bad average. At least the 14.42 was non-lucky.

*FM:*


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 20, 2008)

3x3: (24.41) (29.61) 24.66 26.31 26.84 = 25.94

3x3 BLD : 7:01.34 DNF, 5:58.49 DNF, 8:01.49 DNF = DNF
Wow, this time it really went bad! First one had three corners oriented incorrectly, last one had 4 edges permuted incorrectly. Second one was a mess . I hope this doesn't happen at the competition.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 20, 2008)

*2x2x2:* (10.77), 11.30, 10.99, 11.97, (12.09)
*Average:* 11.42

*3x3x3:* (51.44), (38.93), 45.36, 42.84, 46.72
*Average:* 45.06
*Comment:* I am still using the LBL method and a storebought cube. 

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:42.23, 1:53.55, (1:15.73), 1:37.54, (1:57.26)
*Average:* 1:44.44

*4x4x4:* 4:01.50, 3:31.62, (4:01.65), (2:53.54), 3:02.80
*Average:* 3:31.97
*Comment:* Wow! My times are getting better. The fourth solve was a personal record. 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:* 4:07.97

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5:* 9:53.76

*Magic:* 4.80, 4.42, (5.07), (2.98), 5.04
*Average:* 4.46
*Comment:* I am still relatively new to the magic.

*Pyraminx:* (12.94), 17.52, 13.30, 20.17, (21.08)
*Average:* 17.00
*Comment:* I should learn a new method. I never watched/read a guide so I do this intuitively.

*Megaminx:* 4:03.16, 4:47.08, (3:47.48), (5:13.46), 4:33.09
*Average:* 4:27.78

*Snake:* (10.49), 12.13, (13.12), 12.76, 11.60
*Average:* 12.02
*Comment:* Wow! I crushed my old record and improved by about 5 seconds.

*Square-1:* (8:21.76), 6:39.29, 3:28.74, 5:17.66, (2:37.36)
*Average:* 5:08.56
*Comment:* This was the first time I timed my square-1 solves. I always get nervous when I get to the parity, so it takes me 2 minutes. You can probably tell when I ran into parity.


----------



## Mirek (Aug 20, 2008)

FMC 3x3x3:
D2 L' U2 L B' U R2 F2_ U B' R B R U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 (30)
no insertions
19:30 min

D2 B' R' F R' U2 B' (B U2 B'(B U B' D2 B U' B' D2) D B U2 B' D') R' B__ F' U' F U' F' U' L F2 L'
= D2 B' R' F R' U B' D2 B U' B' D' B U2 B' D' R' B F' U' F U' F' U' L F2 L' (27)
needed only 9 moves for 5-cycle of corners
38 min

D2 F U' B' F R2 U' F' U _ R' F2 R (R' D L2 D'(D R' U' R D' R' U R) R D L2 D') F R F R 
= D2 F U' B' F R2 U' F' U R' F2 D L2 R' U' R D' R' U R2 D L2 D' F R F R (27)
58 min


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 21, 2008)

Mirek said:


> FMC 3x3x3:
> D2 L' U2 L B' U R2 F2_ U B' R B R U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 (30)
> no insertions
> 19:30 min
> ...



You are amazing! The cancellation was so awesome! 9 moves for a 5 cycle... I still have trouble finding 7 move 3cycles.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 22, 2008)

4x4x4 FMC: 90 moves.

I'm only submitting this because of my amazing linear FMC on 3x3x3. 20 moves was okay for centers, but after 55 reduction I almost gave up (anything > 50 = useless for FMC).

Fw' F' Lw Bw2 D b Lw2 Uw' R2 Uw
Lw D' B Lw F' D' B2 Rw D2 Rw2
F Uw2 L U2 L' Uw2
Lw U' R 'U l'
Fw2 U' B U Fw2
U' Lw2 U R' U' Lw2
Rw' D L2 D' r
Fw' L' B' L Fw

x' B2 L' B' R B' 
U' L F2 L'
U' L' B L B ' L' U' L
U' B' U B L
F2 D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R' L'


3FMC, for fun:
First attempt: 41, terrible, but at least a result.
DL2B2L'F2LB2L'F2DB'URUR'U'F2R2UR'U'FU'F'U2FUF'UF2UFUF'BUB'UBU2B'

DL.DB'URUR'U'F2R2UR' -2x2x3+EO
U'FU'F'U2FUF'UF2UFUF' -Inefficient F2L
BUB'UBU2B' -Sune
Insert LB2L'F2LB2L'F2 at the dot for a teeny cancellation

Second attempt (final solution):
3x3x3 FMC: DLDB'URUR'U'F2R2UR'U'F'U'F'U'F'UR2B'DF'DFD'BR2UF'
31 HTM
Hah.  Took me forever to notice the obvious pseudo:

DLDB'URUR'U'F2R2UR' -13-move 2x2x3+EO
U'F'U'F'U'F'U -Lots of free blocks, resulting in a pseudo-G
R2B'DF'DFD'BR2UF' -G-perm

Apparently I have good luck with pseudo stuff and G-perms.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > FMC 3x3x3:
> ...


9 moves for a 5 cycler is really good in that limited amount of time. You have to get lucky also.

I just finished my very first 5 cycler in 2 3-cycles of 8 moves each. Both times 4 moves cancelled, so the result was a 5 cycler in 8 moves! But this was for fmc.mustcube #203 and took me about 6 hours (5 for the 2 3-cycles). I posted the entire solution here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=78246&postcount=63

(and I am sure you meant a 8 move 3-cycle that cancels 1 move because 7 move 3 cycles just don't exist (well, at least not for corners))


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:59.93 1:55.32
4x4x4_bld: 8:39.64 7:00.73 8:12.70

more to come soon.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 23, 2008)

*2:* (8.21 7.66 7.02 (6.66) 7.46 = *7.38*
At least it's sub-8.

*3:* (23.03) 19.16 18.43 18.15 (16.61) = *18.58*
Come on... I should be able to do sub-18, easy...

*4:* 1:27.21 (1:37.97) 1:24.59 1:29.06 (1:11.16) = *1:26.95*
That last one could have been sub-1:10... but much better than normal. Go ES!

*5:* 3:12.40 (3:30.15) (2:45.15) 3:07.96 2:53.31 = *3:04.56*
Wow... my times are so inconsistent...

*2 BLD:* DNF DNF 1:10.53 = *1:10.53*
The first one was a 55.46. I think I added an extra cube turn or something.

*3 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = DNF
The second was my first (technically) sub-3 BLD: 2:43.56. Unfortunately, I did some random edge thing wrong, and parity blew me up.

*3 OH:* 30.65 (38.31) (31.21) 31.58 33.61 = *32.13*
I'm still getting 38's? And no sub-30's? At least it's sub-35...

*3 Match:* 1:33.46 1:32.27 1:47.31 (1:21.08) (1:52.96) = *1:37.68*
Improvement, at least. Doing an inverse two-step F2L (kinda; put in the edge, then the corner).

*2-4: 2:19.02*
2+4 = 1:58, 3 = 20. Wow, that 4x4 was bad.

*2-5: 2:27.06*
Sub-5! Good 5x5; 2+5 was sub-3.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

*2x2: * 17.58, 00:07.37, 00:08.46, 00:10.62, 00:13.16 = 10.75

*3x3: * 20.30, 27.12, 26.56, 17.40, 47.29 = 24.66
That sucked.

*4x4: *

*5x5: *

*2x2 BLD: * DNF, 2:10.25, 00:53.50 = 00:53.50

*3x3 BLD: * DNF, DNF, DNF
First solve would have been a PB (3:02.xx) by over 2 minutes, but I was off by a 3 cycle of edges. Each of these times were sub 5, which I've never done before. Each were off by a few edges though. I wish I accuracy was better. I'll keep practicing!

*Multi-BLD: *


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 24, 2008)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:

yD2R'UF2R'FL2FL2RUF2R'F'RF'B2R2U'B2L2F2D' (23) *

yD2R'UF2: Obvious 1x2x3.
R'FL2FL2RU: There are of course other promising opposite 1x2x3, but no other that prepares following steps so nicely.
F2R'F'RF'(L2): In the "Sune" class, it's the best sequence for the edges.
From here (17 moves), there's still a 3-cycle of edges needed. Maybe you can try to insert it before to optimize. I don't like insertions.
Time: About 30 minutes.

Gilles.


----------



## envy253 (Aug 24, 2008)

3x3: (23.73) 19.46 19.78 (13.57) 17.48 = 18.91


----------



## FredM (Aug 24, 2008)

Frédéric Meinnel.
FMC :
222 : The obvious 2-moves D2 B'
223 : UF2R'F2R2
2XCross : FUF2 (F at the beginning is preparing an easy third pair)
Third pair : U2F'U'F
Fourth pair : FU'F'U'FUF' (one move cancelled)
OLL : F'L2BLB'LF' (one move cancelled)
PLL : U Perm.

2+5+3+4+7+7-2=26 moves

It's been 15 minutes. I don't have the time to look for the insertion... So my solution is 35 HTM for now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2008)

All but Snake again! And a great 7x7x7 BLD result!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.30, 11.13, 11.06, 10.65, 12.91 = *10.95*
*3x3x3:* 30.69, 31.41, 28.19, 27.58, 26.34 = *28.82*
*4x4x4:* 1:37.84, 1:57.01 (O), 2:03.62 (P), 1:56.64 (P), 1:45.12 = *1:52.92*
*5x5x5:* 2:55.37, 3:00.36, 3:02.11, 3:09.98, 3:02.86 = *3:01.78*
*6x6x6:* 6:18.50, 6:26.96 (OP), 6:37.65 (OP), 6:02.69, 5:58.97 (PP) = *6:16.05*
*7x7x7:* 11:11.08, 9:26.17, 11:23.80, 10:21.51, 10:09.39 = *10:33.99*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.68, 44.83, 57.94 = *36.68*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:25.81, 2:34.20, 2:20.40 = *2:20.40*
Comment: 3 tough scrambles; this was actually pretty good for me considering the scrambles.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:58.98, 5:08), 12:18.24 (6:55), 9:34.88 (4:35) = *9:34.88*
Comment: First one off by 4 corners and 9 edges – must have undone setup moves out of order. On the second one, I kept making mistakes memorizing, which is why it was so slow.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:33.01, 10:01), DNF (22:24.16, 12:17), DNF (20:37.00, 11:12) = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners and 2 X centers, second one off by 3 centrals (forgot to do an image), third one off by 2 X centers, 2 centrals, and 6 corners. I really have been messing up on corners a lot this week.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (50:16.94, 23:18), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 inner edges and 2 inner centers.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:15:43.97 (34:15), DNS, DNS = *1:15:43.97*
Comment: I was starting to get discouraged about 7x7x7 BLD, after quite a few DNFs in a row, but this one was just wonderful.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/7 = 3 points, 51:20.39* (34:30)
Comment: 3rd cube had 4 edges flipped, 6th cube had 2 corners twisted. I finally missed a multi.
*3x3x3 OH:* 55.86, 49.56, 1:03.58, 58.22, 1:21.00 = *59.22*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:27.28, 2:42.40, 3:41.06, 2:27.18, 2:41.30 = *2:36.99*
Comment: Totally messed up OLL on the third one. Overall a pretty bad attempt.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 3:34.31, 1:35.80, 1:55.73, 2:00.48, 2:17.08 = *2:04.43*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:28.25* (O)
Comment: Very good for me!
*2-5 Relay:* *6:12.06* (OP)
*2-6 Relay:* *13:05.64* (none, OP)
*2-7 Relay:* *22:13.21* (OP, P)
*Magic:* 2.31, 2.31, 2.61, 2.91, 2.81 = *2.58*
*Master Magic:* 4.56, 3.97, 4.72, 4.50, 4.08 = *4.38*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* DNF, 48.00, 24.90, 26.77, 22.97 = *33.22*
*MegaMinx:* 3:28.61, 3:31.15, 3:23.84, 3:10.78, 3:27.16 = *3:26.54*
*Pyraminx:* 39.30, 28.83, 24.77, 27.19, 23.55 = *26.93*
*Square-1:* 1:10.93 (P), 1:30.55, 1:34.28 (P), 1:22.30 (P), 1:26.75 (P) = *1:26.53*
Comment: Parity on all but one solve and a forgotten algorithm on that solve equals a very bad time.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
D2 B’ U F2 R’ F2 R2 U F U’ F’ L F L’ U2 F L’ U’ B’ U’ B U B’ F D’ F’ U2 F D F’ U B U L U’
2x2x2: D2 B’
2x2x3: U F2 R’ F2 R2
3x cross: U F U’ F’ L F L’ U2 F
4th pair: L’ U’ L
OLL: L’ B’ U’ B U B’ . U’ B U L U’
insert at .: F D’ F’ U2 F D F’ U2
L L’ cancel before OLL; U2 U’ become U after .
Very sad that a 7-move 2x2x3 results in 35 moves. Terribly disappointing. (I like the fact that I can now be disappointed with 35 moves, though. )
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *103 moves*
centers: R L U’ Fw R Uw’ F U Rw
B Dw2 L2 Dw’ B2 Dw B2
Rw U2 Rw’ F’ Dw’
R Uw’ R2 L’ U2 L Uw (28)
edges: L2 Fw2 U’ F2 U L’ F2 L Fw2
Rw2 B R2 B’ Rw2
U’ Rw D’ R2 D Rw’
R B’ U’ Rw2 D L’ D’ B’ L2 B Rw2 (59)
3x3x3: B L’ F’ B2 R2 D
3x3x4: B2 U L2 U’ F U F’ U2
3x cross: B’ L’ F U’ L U L’ F’
4th corner: D’ B D2
pseudo OLL: L’ D’ L B2 D2 R D R’ D
3 cycle edges: R B’ F D’ B D B F’ R’ B’
Surely there was a good insertion on the edge 3 cycle, but I was almost out of time, so I didn’t bother to look for one. It was REALLY hard to find a good start! I guess by Lucas’s standards, I shouldn’t have even bothered on this one. (Lucas, I think I’ve hit the jackpot when I find a reduction with no parity under 50 moves! My standard is more like 60 moves for an acceptable reduction with no parity. But maybe my problem with fewest moves is that I set my standards too low.)


----------



## Mirek (Aug 24, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
> 
> yD2R'UF2R'FL2FL2RUF2R'F'RF'B2R2U'B2L2F2D' (25) *
> 
> ...




Excellent, Gilles! After rewriting it without cube rotation, it's this
= D2 B' U R2 B' R F2 R F2 B U_R2 B' R' B R' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D' (23) 
I didn't know you count cube rotation as 2 moves ;-)
An alternative continuation based on 9-move edge flipping and corner rotations would be: 
_ (U R U2 B U B2 R B R2) B' R2 B F2 (23) which also has three more modifications
_ U R U2 B U B2 R_ F D2 B' D2 F B2 (23)
_ U R U2 B U B2 R_ B2 F' U2 B' U2 F'(23)
_ U R U2 B U B2 R_ F2 B' L2 B' L2 B' (23)
If you add a requirement stating that no more than two quarter turns can appear in sequence in solutions, here they are. 
I wondered whether there is one shorter finish. Cube Explorer finds what I cannot:
U F' U B' F U2 F R B' R B2 F -> (22)


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 24, 2008)

Oops! Thanks Mirek. It was 25 without the (L2L2) cancelation. Message fixed.
Did you ever try to insert edge cycles like U2(M*)U2(M*)'?


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 24, 2008)

2: 3.94 3.69 3.40 3.53 4.06 = 3.72 not good, i gotta get that NAR (and WR)

3: 12.13 16.02 12.90 14.91 13.50 = 13.77 good

4: 56.36 1:03.44 1:18.33 OP 1:03.34 P 59.34 P = 1:02.04 good

5: 2:01.11 2:02.44 2:03.84 1:50.33 2:02.52 = 2:02.02 BAD


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2: 3.94 3.69 3.40 3.53 4.06 = 3.72 not good, i gotta get that NAR (and WR)
> 
> 3: 12.13 16.02 12.90 14.91 13.50 = 13.77 good




It would be awesome to have some records set at Lexington!


----------



## Mirek (Aug 25, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> Oops! Thanks Mirek. It was 25 without the (L2L2) cancelation. Message fixed.
> Did you ever try to insert edge cycles like U2(M*)U2(M*)'?



After a quick look I did not see anything. It would be very unlikely to beat 6 moves by inserting a 10-mover. BTW, inserting edge permutations optimally is generally more difficult then corners due to all posibilities with 10 move long edge 3-cycles. I hate some like U' R' D' L' F L D R U F' and U R U R U R' U' R' U' R' with all their cyclic permutations.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 25, 2008)

For inserting edge-3-cycles you should also know this class of algs (A2 B2 C2 Z B2 A2 D2 Y) where YZ are faces in the same slice turn like LR (M-slice) and ABCD are the other 4 faces in the same slice turn like UBDF (M-slice)

Example
U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' which can also be performed in 2 shifted variations to improve the chances of cancellations
B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2
D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2

P.S. The level for FMC continues to rise. I don't think Gus's 27 moves will stay the WR as long as the 28's have been


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 15.92 4:18.38 12.77 15.49 21.16 => 17.52

*3x3x3:* 19.31 21.02 21.78 19.80 19.02 => 20.04

*3x3x3_OH:* 34.03 1:07.98 32.91 31.38 33.88 => 33.61

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:08.84 1:32.23 1:22.09 1:49.22 3:04.03 => 1:50.10

*4x4x4:* 1:29.48 1:27.41 1:17.95 1:49.47 1:45.92 => 1:34.27
What a rip-off

*5x5x5:* 2:14.16 2:11.39 2:16.66 2:32.52 2:18.14 => 2:16.32

*7x7x7:* 7:03.41 6:12.02 7:55.00 7:02.20 7:11.19 => 7:05.60
Darn, that was meant to be all sub7. Nevermind, one good solve!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 25, 2008)

What else would we be doing at Arnaud's house?

Joey Gouly

*3x3* 19.44 (19.94) 17.90 (15.28) 16.61 > 17.98

*2x2* (8.94 +2) 6.71 6.22 (4.19) 7.33 > 6.75

*2-4 Relay* 1:50.34

*2-5 Relay* 4:24.40

*2x2 BLD* 26.27 39.38 dnf

Charlie Cooper

*3x3* 25.83 (25.18) 27.97 (28.30) 25.31 > 26.37

*2x2* (9.36) (12.75) 12.21 9.90 10.16 > 10.76

*Pyraminx* (13.93) 7.68 (7.52) 11.11 8.00 > 8.93

*OH* (1:14.96) 1:34.75 1:23.08 (1:47.38) 1:26.94 > 1:28.56

*2-4 Relay* 3:13.27

*2-5 Relay* 7:31.66

*2x2 BLD* dnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnfdnf as luck would have it, I did a successful 2x2 BLD, then as soon as I do these scrambles it all goes wrong...


----------



## Mirek (Aug 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> For inserting edge-3-cycles you should also know this class of algs (A2 B2 C2 Z B2 A2 D2 Y) where YZ are faces in the same slice turn like LR (M-slice) and ABCD are the other 4 faces in the same slice turn like UBDF (M-slice)
> 
> Example
> U2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' which can also be performed in 2 shifted variations to improve the chances of cancellations
> ...



Good point, including your P.S. note. I did not specifically mention types (A2 B2 C2 Z B2 A2 D2 Y) in my reply since one of them gogozerg obviously used in his solution. Another related 3-cycle is U' R' D' L' F2 L D R U F2.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 25, 2008)

Mirek said:


> It would be very unlikely to beat 6 moves by inserting a 10-mover.


My suggestion was about trying to insert the 6 move sequence (or a close friend), but I admit it would be lucky to find a good insertion point.
At least, I can't find any in this skeleton.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 25, 2008)

Mirek said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > For inserting edge-3-cycles you should also know this class of algs (A2 B2 C2 Z B2 A2 D2 Y) where YZ are faces in the same slice turn like LR (M-slice) and ABCD are the other 4 faces in the same slice turn like UBDF (M-slice)
> ...



That's very useful! thanks! But I don't understand how does it work. How do you know where to begin/ which moves to use for (A2 B2 C2 Z B2 A2 D2 Y) when you just see a position?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I don't know...but I know that you can shift a 3-cycle like 

U2 L R' F2 R L'

to

R' F2 L' R U2 L

and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Name:Stachu Korick*

*2x2x2*=11.8
1. (10.05)
2. 11.93
3. (16.63)
4. 12.21
5. 11.25

*3x3x3*=32.38
1. (28.86)
2. 31.53
3. 33.83
4. (39.40)
5. 31.79


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
1. 2:58.06

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*=53 moves

Cross 5 L2 B2 F x2 D2

F2L1 9 U' F' U' F
F2L2 16 R' U2 R U' B U B'
F2L3 24 y2 R U R' U' R U R2[extra R' @ end sets next one up]
F2L4 29 U R2 B' R' B[sledgehammer-flip 2 edges]

OLL 39 U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
PLL 53 R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' F U R U' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
4:27.72


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 25, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Mirek said:
> ...



I've actually found a shifted 2-cycle by myself, but not sure how I did it.
It was one of Lucas Garron's Z perms.


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 26, 2008)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 58.34, (1:02.97), 1:00.58, (53.24), 58.09 = 59.00


----------



## Erik (Aug 26, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk
2: (4.93), 4.06, (3.66), 3.41, 4.11 -> 3.86 what else would someone do when being at Arnaud's place? 
3: (9.90), 12.67, (13.14), 11.05, 10.49 -> 11.40


----------



## MistArts (Aug 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



@Mr. Galen: Why use a 8-mover when optimal is 6?

@Fanwuq: There are like 20+ or something even more ways to do a Z-perm optimally.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 26, 2008)

FMC: L'B L F2 L' B' L D2 B2 U' F' U' B F' R2 F' R U F D' F' U' F D R' (25)

Again a very promising scramble!
After 40 minutes or so I found a very good 13-move starter:
2x2x3 block: .F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' B (7)
All edges: F' R2 F' R.F R' (13)
Remaining corner-5 cycle: 
- before the first move insert: L'B L F2 L' B' L F2 (+6)
- at the dot insert: U F D' F' U' F D F' (+6)
close to the hour limit but proud to solve succesfully with a double insertion.

Congrats Gilles with your splendid 23-mover!

Gus


----------



## Mirek (Aug 26, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC: L'B L F2 L' B' L D2 B2 U' F' U' B F' R2 F' R U F D' F' U' F D R' (25)
> 
> Again a very promising scramble!
> After 40 minutes or so I found a very good 13-move starter:
> ...





Gus, the starter is excellent! But you missed the great opportunity here. Check out this:
F2 D2 B2 U'* F' U' F' B R2 F' R F R' (13) insert at * U B' U' F' U B U' F 
= F2 D2 B U' F' U B U2 F' B R2 F' R: F R' (15) insert at : R B R' F2 R B' R' F2 => 
=> F2 D2 B U' F' U B U2 F' B R2 F' R2 B R' F2 R B' R' F' R' (21)
How do you like it? 
Obviously, after the first insertion, a simple 8-move finish would get you even with Gilles at 23.


----------



## gogozerg (Aug 26, 2008)

25? 23? 21?!
FMC guys, let's keep our inspiration for Bilbao.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 27, 2008)

Mirek said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: L'B L F2 L' B' L D2 B2 U' F' U' B F' R2 F' R U F D' F' U' F D R' (25)
> ...



Hi Mirek,

Great!, I thought I checked all possibilities, I was definitely running out of time and I must have overlooked it! Shame!
When do we compete each other in a real competition?

Gus


----------



## Mirek (Aug 27, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



Yes, it will be quite fun to face each other in a real competition. 
If Caltech Winter 09 is on Jan 17 or 18 I'll be there. Then Czech Open in summer could be possible for me. I'll think about other competitions in Europe that will occur during next summer. I'll be practicing and learning in meanwhile. BTW, I feel bad that I didn't see the 7-move 2x2x3 block that led to 21-moves total.
Mirek


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 27, 2008)

Mirek said:


> If Caltech Winter 09 is on Jan 17 or 18 I'll be there.


I was not expecting to find this buried in in your post. 

There will be a competition at the Exploratorium on January 17. However, I'm organizing, so it won't be Caltech Winter anymore. 
(The Exploratorium has called it an "International Rubik's Cube Competition," but I might ask them about "Exploratorium Winter" or "Northern California Winter" [California Winter? Sounds funny.])

I can make sure to offer FMC as a side event, particularly if people like you are coming. If Guus and Arnaud come too, I'll definitely do it.


----------



## Jai (Aug 27, 2008)

How about California Open Winter (C.O.W)?


----------



## Mirek (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > If Caltech Winter 09 is on Jan 17 or 18 I'll be there.
> ...



Great! I plan to show up in any case. 
I visited your web page and was impressed how huge progress one can make in less than three years in so many competition events including blindfold solving!
Mirek


----------



## guusrs (Aug 30, 2008)

Mirek,

California won't be possible for me. No time for such a long trip and too expensive, You should understand my wife and daughter won't let me go without taking them with me.....

When is Czech Open ?? It may be possible for me...

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

2x2x2: 8.06 9.66 10.52 8.21 4.56 = 8.64
3x3x3: 27.90 38.09 19.31 20.47 25.03 = 24.47
4x4x4: 1:35.52 1:46.83 1:36.84 1:26.50 1:36.05 = 1:36.14
5x5x5: 2:24.69 2:20.90 2:21.65 2:12.88 2:21.44 = 2:21.33
6x6x6: 7:41.83 5:48.90 6:03.41 6:29.03 6:17.43 = 6:16.62
7x7x7: 8:24.41 9:19.06 8:02.16 7:53.41 7:55.63 = 8:07.40
2x2x2_bf: 1:00.81 DNF 2:11.19 = 1:00.81
3x3x3_bf: DNF 5:15.91 6:45.84 = 5:15.91
3x3x3_oh: DNF 43.61 41.43 38.84 44.66 = 43.23
3x3x3_match: 1:39.90 1:33.05 3:36.68 1:36.77 1:29.15 = 1:36.57
234-Relay: 2:45.83
2345-Relay: 5:13.11
23456-Relay: 10:22.27
234567-Relay: 18.25.06
Magic: 1.72 1.61 1.58 3.53 1.69 = 1.67
Clock: 19.02 DNF 16.94 16.58 18.52 = 18.16
MegaMinx: 3:41.06 3:14.81 3:18.72 3:17.52 3:35.69 = 3:23.98
Square-1: 52.53 1:18.16 1:27.83 1:24.77 1:37.94 = 1:23.59


----------

